# water based in queries (atlantis ink)



## Get shirty (Jan 13, 2015)

hello fellow screen printers!

i have been printing for almost 2 years now and have almost always used permaset super cover apart from a short spell using plastisol. just recently as i am only a part timer was looking for a cheaper ink so i gave atlantis water based opaque white a try as it was a fraction of the cost. 

The prints look fine but the slightest of stretch and the inks have vertical cracks, where as permaset super cover acts almost like a plastisol..is this normal? did i maybe not put enough ink down( although the coverage looked fine) or is it because i am used to using super cover white? it happens both before and after curing.ive just thrown one in the wash to check it out, bit worried because ive just printed 20 shirts for a customer with it...hope my panicking is for nothing ha.

Thanks to all who support us newbies with your knowledge!! : P


----------

